# Dalco Athletic Offers Prespaced Permanent Twill Player or Team Names



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With Prespaced Player and Team Names, offered by Dalco Athletic, you can heat apply names to shirts with one fast, easy placement. A pressure-sensitive adhesive backing keeps the name in place while applying. No sewing is required. 

Prespaced Player and Team Names can be ordered in full block or plain block fonts. The twill comes in the most popular athletic and school colors. The maximum length for adult names is 14 inches and for youth names is 12 inches. Sizes include 2 inches and 2 ½ inches in one color only.

PSA Permanent Twill is perfect for decorating a wide array of uniforms such as baseball, hockey, and football jerseys as well as spiritwear. The twill is very durable and can be applied to cotton, polyester, cotton/poly blends, fleece, and acrylic. It is not suitable for nylon. 

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit Dalco Athletic Lettering, Inc..


----------

